# Neues Intense VPX



## san_andreas (28. August 2008)

Es gibt erste Bilder vom 2009er VPX.
Es sind Bilder vom 2. Prototypen, der dem Serienrahmen aber schon sehr ähneln soll. Federweg: 6,75 " -7,25".


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2008)

Zweiter Prototyp:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (28. August 2008)

das zweite is geil.


----------



## THBiker (29. August 2008)

schaut aus wie´n 6.6 mit längerem Dämpfer und noch mehr hydrogeformten Rohren  gefällt auf jeden Fall!
Gibts weitere Details?

Beim 1. Bild (rotes Bike) hat´s wohl nicht so mit dem Dämpfer hin gehauen, oder warum hat man die Aufnahme wieder geändert


----------



## san_andreas (29. August 2008)

Es sind die ersten zwei Prototypen. An Dämpferposition etc. wird noch gearbeitet.

Hier steht alles von Mr. Intense himself:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=446710

Angaben zum roten Bike bisher:
"Travele adjust (like Tracer vp ) 6.75" or 7.25" 2nd gen VPP w/ new bearing zirk system, Iscg 05 integrated bb, 1.5 head tube . more specs to come.Leverage ratio in the 2.5 / 1 range , coil or air ."

Zum grauen Bike:

"This is another test proto set up with a Travis 180 single 1.5 & remember as I said these are still protos and there are changes in process to address shock fitament, rate etc.
The weld on drop out is set @ 135 but uses a chip that will allow standard, 12mm or Maxle configuration & it is a lighter setup as you can see we are trying both."


----------



## P3 Killa (29. August 2008)

Hier steht auch nochmal was über die neuen Modelle.
Vorgestern hab ich noch Auskunft bekommen das das HT nicht in Serie kommt....

http://www.bikesportnews.de/test-te...ke-neuheiten-show-am-stand-von-ms-racing.html


----------



## Mr.A (29. August 2008)

ich persönlich finde das 6.6, SS, und das neue VPX optisch zu ähnlich sind.
Gefallen tuts mir schon, aber irgendwie fehlt die Abgrenzung zu den anderen Modellen,
zumal das Einsatzgebiet ja doch recht nahe zusammenliegt.


----------



## fx:flow (29. August 2008)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Vorgestern hab ich noch Auskunft bekommen das das HT nicht in Serie kommt....


----------



## san_andreas (29. August 2008)

Wenn das VPX wie das alte die stabilere FR-Variante darstellt, wäre es für mich die Alternative zum Socom, das mir persönlich für mein Gewicht zu fragil und racig ist.
Mit der SC Travis oder getravelter 40 fände ichs geil zum Tourenfahren mit gediegenem Runterballern.

Eine gute Ausweichmöglichkeit zum HT finde ich den FOES Predator-Rahmen (Importeur Jaehn ab Eurobike).


----------



## P3 Killa (29. August 2008)

Ich bin jetzt einfach verwirrt! Ich hoffe natürlich das der Ht Rahmen wie in den News wirklich in Serie kommt, aber wie gesagt vorgestern hab ich von MS die Auskunft bekommen das es nur welche für Worldcup Fahrer gab... Mal die Eurobike abwarten...


----------



## dantist (29. August 2008)

Der Tazer Rahmen kommt laut Jeff Steber in Serie:

_Finally the Tazer DJ will be a production model for 2009 , just a sneek peek at this point a few changes yet to be made. Will have a convertable drop out for gears or single , one size for starts. Same frame that team riders have been using , JD, Anneke, CK._

Quelle: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=446694

Ontopic: Bin noch unschlüssig, was ich vom neuen Uzzi halten soll. Sieht für mich zu sehr nach Tazer VP aus, resp. grenzt sich mir zuwenig ab. Zudem bin ich gespannt auf das neue VPP, ob sich das wohl sehr anders anfühlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. August 2008)

Interessant ist vorallem, dass der "alte" bei CRC jetzt nur noch 1200 Euro kostet, hehe.


----------



## iNSANE! (29. August 2008)

Kann mir mal einer Unterschied zwischen 6.6 und Tracer VP erklären? Und dann wäre ja da noch das Uzzi und das SS...naja. Vielfalt ist nicht immer ein Segen.

Zum Hardtail - Mein Geldbeutel sagt: Nein, bitte nicht. Mein Herz: Her damit! (Singlespeed aber!)


----------



## fx:flow (29. August 2008)

unterschiede optisch immer marginaler. hauptunterschiede dann wohl in federwegen und geometrie.


----------



## haha (30. August 2008)

das rote find ich nicht sonderlich schön. viel zu organisch. dämpfer am unterrohr, bäh.
außerdem siehts eher aus wie ein allmountainbike und die fox gabel? was hat die da drin zu suchen oder ist das ein proto einer fox sc mit mehr federweg?

das silberne hingegen gefällt sehr gut, bin mir sicher, dass das der nachfolger wird.
bemängeln muss man aber den hinterbau. dort wäre eine neuerung im gegensatz zum hauptrahmen mal wirklich sinnvoll, damit der endlich mal steifer wird.


----------



## dufte (30. August 2008)

Hast recht, 6''/6.75'' ist ja auch viiiiiiiiiiel zu unausgewogen 
Mir gefällt das Rote sehr, sehr ähnlich hätte ich mir von Santa Cruz das neue VP-Free vorstellt...


----------



## haha (30. August 2008)

@dufte
nur wer fährt ein uzzi mit 6,75" federweg am heck? 
da ist ein 6.6 (ss) wohl eher angebracht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. August 2008)

haha schrieb:


> @dufte
> nur wer fährt ein uzzi mit 6,75" federweg am heck?
> da ist ein 6.6 (ss) wohl eher angebracht....



6,75 reichen zum Freeriden und ne angepasste Geometrie an größere Gabeln auch nicht verkehrt! Das neue Uzzi wäre mein Bike gewesen hätte ich nicht das 6.6 
mit dem 6.6 SS bergauf radeln stell ich mir bescheiden vor


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. August 2008)

Sieht dem Tazer Vp sehr ähnlich! Ist nur ein wenig bulliger. Mir gefällts, trotzdem find ich die alten Uzzis kultiger mit mehr Charakter. Aber vielleicht ändert Jeff noch etwas!? Ist ja erst ein Proto!


----------



## dufte (30. August 2008)

haha schrieb:


> @dufte
> nur wer fährt ein uzzi mit 6,75" federweg am heck?
> da ist ein 6.6 (ss) wohl eher angebracht....


Leute, die schon einen Downhiller in der Garage haben und gerne einen stabilen, brügelbaren Freerider hätten womit auch Touren gehen.
Ich würde genau in diese Gruppe fallen. Ein mit 180mm vorne wäre mir zuviel und ein 6.6 oder so würde mir von der Geometrie nicht zusagne.


----------



## haha (30. August 2008)

da wäre man wieder beim thema, was freeriden überhaupt ist. 
wer sich als amateur an die eigene mut und könnensgrenze rantastet (das bedeutet für mich freeride), z.b. mal das gerade gebaute gap springt, bei dem er mit dem hinterrad im flat landet, weil er die geschwindigkeit noch nicht richtig raus hat, der wird die knapp 20cm federweg des alten uzzis schätzen. 20cm federweg, gerade noch bergauftauglich, ein etwas wendigeres fahrverhalten als das eines DHlers und gute stabilität, das ist für mich ein freeridebike, das diesen namen verdient hat. 
ein freerider mit massiven reserven geht intense mit dem neuen uzzi in der produktpalette ab.
ein profi mag auch mit dem neuen uzzi mit 160er gabel gut und sicher landen, als nichtprofi will ich aber bei drops, die einem von der höhe nicht gerade sympatisch erscheinen, auf ordentlich federweg nicht verzichten.
na ja, da hat halt jeder seine eigene vorstellung, und das ist auch gut so.

das rote uzzi macht für mich eher den eindruck einenes 6.6 nachfolgers, alleine der lange vorbau an dem bike kommt mir spanisch vor.
das silberne hingegen sieht nach uzzi aus, und hat hoffentlich auch noch die federwegreserven des alten.


----------



## haha (30. August 2008)

@dufte:
dann ists für dich ja genau richtig. mir geht der prügelcharakter und die reserven des alten aber ab


----------



## bachmayeah (31. August 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> mit dem 6.6 SS bergauf radeln stell ich mir bescheiden vor



Geht aber ganz gut.. erfüllt quasi den Zweck des gemütlich Hochkommes, um es dann runterzus umso spassiger Krachen zu lassen...


----------



## iRider (1. September 2008)

dufte schrieb:


> Leute, die schon einen Downhiller in der Garage haben und gerne einen stabilen, brügelbaren Freerider hätten womit auch Touren gehen.
> Ich würde genau in diese Gruppe fallen. Ein mit 180mm vorne wäre mir zuviel und ein 6.6 oder so würde mir von der Geometrie nicht zusagne.



Mit dem alten Uzzi kann man auch sehr schön Touren fahren. Der Federweg stört nicht, eher die gedrungene Sitzposition und das Gewicht. Ich wechsel auf ein 70 mm Vorbau und leichte Laufräder und voila: Aggressive Long-Travel All-Mountain Enduro (TM)  

Einzige Verbesserung die ich am neuen sehe ist das geringere Übersetzungsverhältnis des Dämpfers. Ansonsten stört mich das tief liegende Gelenk des neuen VPPs und die wenig sturzresistenten Monocoque-Rohre. Ein Freerider muss IMO Stürze und unsaubere Fahrweise besser wegstecken als ein DH-Racebike. Das alte Uzzi macht genau das. Und dafür nehme ich auch ein bisschen Mehrgewicht in Kauf. Wenn Intense nur endlich die schon lange versprochenen Ausfallenden rausbringen würde um das Tretlager abzusenken.


----------



## haha (5. September 2008)

gerad von der eurobike zurück, hab ichs mir nicht nehmen lassen, auf dem neuen uzzi mal platz zu nehmen ( dem rot/braunen). wirklich begeistert bin ich von dem bike nicht, nun nicht nur theoretisch, sondern auch praktisch.
es fühlt sich geometrisch wie ein allmountain an, allerdings mit mehr federweg. das kompakte des alten uzzis fehlt aber eindeutig...
der silberne prototyp war leider nicht vertreten, daher wird dann wohl doch das braune das neu uzzi. santacruz soll übrigens auch die finger bei der entwicklung des uzzis mit drin gehabt haben...
mal wieder ein relativ sinnloser post von mir, aber man will ja niemanden etwas vorenthalten.


----------



## haha (5. September 2008)

ganz vergessen, das neue hardtail fühlt sich dagegen aber super an, schöne geometrie, nicht zu kurz und auch von den winkeln nicht so furchtbar nervös, lediglich die wandstärke der rohre ist wohl etwas dünn, dellen sind da sicher, dafür ists aber auch federleicht.


----------



## fx:flow (6. September 2008)

bilder vom ht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (7. September 2008)

so, hier jetzt mal messebilder vom uzzi und dem neuen HT:





































mehr gibts nicht


----------



## xxFRESHxx (8. September 2008)

ist der mann schon gefeuert der sich den aufkleber am oberrohr vom tazer ausgedacht hat? 
mit dem strichcode und so... das sieht als ob der nur für das interene handling in der versandabteilung gedacht wäre. gefällt mir nicht.
sonst ist der rahmen sehr schön 

und das uzzi stand mit recht im genau in der mittel des messestandes.


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2008)

Hier der Proto im Setup mit Totem:


----------



## Kompostman (27. September 2008)

Weiß jemand was über Preise für das Uzzi VPX? Das Ding ist ja mal eine Granate!!!


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2008)

Preislich dürfte es schmerzfrei sein....2500 - 3000 schätze ich mal.


----------



## Kompostman (27. September 2008)

Da das 901 von Liteville auch zur Debatte steht, bewegt es sich zum Glück nicht ganz so weit drüber....
Weiß man auch schon was übers Gewicht?
Bei einigen älteren Intensen hab ich gehört, dass die Reifenfreiheit nicht die größte war. Hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2008)

Die Reifen da oben dürften 2.35er Intense sein, entsprechen 2.5er Maxxis.
Beim VPX sollts schon passen mit der Reifenfreiheit.
Und sorry, Taiwan-Liteville sehe ich nicht in einer Liga mit Handmade in good ol' USA Intense.
Außerdem finde ich die diversen "Spezialitäten" am 901 nervig.


----------



## Kompostman (27. September 2008)

Sind für mich keine Spezialitäten mehr, da ich z.B. schon die X-12 Achse im 301 fahre. Taiwan hin oder her, die Qualität stimmt. Und darauf kommt es bei mir an. Aber jeder wie er will.

Ist auf jeden Fall mal ein echter Hammer.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Wieder eine neue Version...seeehr geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (1. Dezember 2008)

taugt auf jeden fall besser als die oben abgebildete version. ist das rot an den links und ausfallern photoshoped oder tatsächlich gepulvert? nach elox siehts nicht aus, wenn dann ziemlich matt. 
die ausfaller haben die auch geändert, find ich schöner als vorher..


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Schaut net geshopped aus:





Vielleicht beim Proto nur angepinselt.
Die Ausfaller sind jetzt 3-fach verstellbar (solls wohl auch beim Socom geben).


----------



## haha (1. Dezember 2008)

sieht nach matt elox aus.
das ist mal ne geile sache, verstellbare ausfallenden. wenn der einstellbereich dann auch noch sinnvoll ist, taugt das sicher.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Dann kann jetzt jeder selbst einstellen, ob das Hinterrad am Sattel streifen soll oder nicht.

...klar ist das sinnvoll, vorallem da auch beim Socom immer öfters der Wunsch nach flacheren Winkeln aufkommt.


----------



## ewoq (1. Dezember 2008)

zu gut


----------



## petzl (5. Dezember 2008)

Habe gestern erfahren, dass das neue Uzzi mit DHX 5.0 Air um die 3,3 kg schwer sein soll und 2499 EUR kosten wird. Bei dem Preis bin ich mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob der mit DHX 5 Air oder Coil zustande kommt.

3,3 kg sind schon ne Ansage. Ich bin aber gespannt, was die Dauerhaltbarkeit  und Steifigkeit betrifft. Von der Optik gefällt mir das Bike sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Dezember 2008)

Also das Teil steht mal ganz oben auf der Wunschliste! Hoffentlich kommt der Hobel auch bald! Gibt's denn diesbzgl. schon Angaben?

@petzl: Woher haste die Info? Kann man das hier preisgeben?


----------



## Kompostman (6. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht mal wieder sehr fein aus! Besonders die Abstützung des Dämpfers am Unterrohr finde ich viel schöner als die alte Version mit der Befestigung am Oberrohr.


----------



## petzl (6. Dezember 2008)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Also das Teil steht mal ganz oben auf der Wunschliste! Hoffentlich kommt der Hobel auch bald! Gibt's denn diesbzgl. schon Angaben?
> 
> @petzl: Woher haste die Info? Kann man das hier preisgeben?



Von jemanden von ms racing. Das Uzzi soll Anfang 2009 (1. Quartal) auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Dezember 2008)

danke


----------



## walo (7. Dezember 2008)

petzl schrieb:


> 3,3 kg sind schon ne Ansage. Ich bin aber gespannt, was die Steifigkeit betrifft.


der hinterbau des uzzis flext sicher.
bis auf die m-serie flext doch alles bei intense.
ist aber irgendwie jedem egal......
bei mir streift, u.a in knackigen kurven, die bremsscheibe an der kettenstrebe


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Dezember 2008)

walo schrieb:


> der hinterbau des uzzis flext sicher.
> bis auf die m-serie flext doch alles bei intense.
> ist aber irgendwie jedem egal......
> bei mir streift, u.a in knackigen kurven, die bremsscheibe an der kettenstrebe



also so arg isses bei meinem ss nicht.. allerdings auch nur ne 185er scheibe hinten..


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2008)

3,3 kg mit DHX Air ? D.h. der Rahmen wiegt alleine nur ~2,8kg ? Mit DHX Coil also ~3,8kg. Paßt doch !


----------



## walo (8. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also so arg isses bei meinem ss nicht.. allerdings auch nur ne 185er scheibe hinten..



hab ne 200er, was 6mm abstand bedeutet.
wenn ich mal das nomad als vergleichsbike nehme, ist es, bei ähnlichem gewicht, zum normalen 6.6, wesentlich steifer.
ich hab mich mitlerweile an den schwammigen hinterbau gewöhnt. jedoch fährt halt immer die angst mit..........
zugegebener weise, fahr ich das bike auch über den vorgesehenen einsatzzweck hinaus am limit. bin hauptsächlich in parks unterwegs.

das vpx hat das selbe rahmengewicht wies 6.6. das socom unwesentlich mehr.
wenn ich mir ein downhill./bigbike zulegen will, würde ich gerne auf das flexen verzichten.


----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2009)

Hi grab den Thread mal wieder aus,vielleicht hat jemand Neuigkeiten.
gibts was neues?
Erfahrungen?
Preise?
Gewicht?


ich hab nur das gefunden: Uzzi 165 / 178mm RP23 178/190mm DHX 5.0 Coil 2.700,00 â¬


----------



## Shocker (3. April 2009)

Die ersten medium Rahmen werden soweit es alles glatt geht bei uns zum Testen am Gardasee bike festival fertig sein!!! 

Dämpfer werden allerdings DHX air oder DHX Coil sein, nicht wie bei uns fälschlicherweise angegeben RP23!!!

Die nächste große produktion der Uzzis ist dann mitte / ende Mai. Robbie Burdon ist bereits mit dem neuen Uzzi unterwegs gewesen und war total begeistert vom Bike, für alle die es also selber probieren wollen, kommt uns am Lago besuchen: Stand C23 (wie in den letzten Jahren neben Hayes).

Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (3. April 2009)

Hallo,

ist der neue Rahmen genau so weich hinten wie der alte? Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt diesbezüglich keine Besserung vorstellen. 

Viele Grüsse

SOX


----------



## dantist (3. April 2009)

Hier hat es noch Infos zur Geometrie etc. sowie einen schönen Werbetext.


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2009)

SOX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist der neue Rahmen genau so weich hinten wie der alte?
> 
> ...



Das wird der Vertrieb natürlich umgehend bestätigen....


----------



## Shocker (3. April 2009)

wenn ich den neuen Tracer mit dem 6.6 vergleiche ist der Hinterbau wesentlich steifer geworden!!! Es sind neue Lager und eine neuer Umlenkhebel verbaut was den Hinterbau wesentlich steifer macht!


----------



## iRider (3. April 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> wenn ich den neuen Tracer mit dem Uzzi vergleiche ist der Hinterbau wesentlich steifer geworden!!! Es sind neue Lager und eine neuer Umlenkhebel verbaut was den Hinterbau wesentlich steifer macht!



 Nur gut dass der Flex bei den alten Rahmen weder in den Lagern noch in den Gelenken ist!


----------



## SOX (3. April 2009)

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass massiv steifere Umlenkhebel was bringen. Die Dinger sind ja aufs letzte Gramm ausgefräst 

Momentan versuch ich grad einen eigenen Umlenkhebel aus Massiv-Alu zu fertigen. Wenn die fertig sind, bin ich diesbezüglich schlauer.

Mal abwarten...


SOX


----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2009)

bin in jedem falle mal gespannt, hoffe man muss keinen DHX Air nehmen, der RP23 mit 57mm hub wäre mir lieber


----------



## iRider (4. April 2009)

SOX schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass massiv steifere Umlenkhebel was bringen. Die Dinger sind ja aufs letzte Gramm ausgefräst
> 
> Momentan versuch ich grad einen eigenen Umlenkhebel aus Massiv-Alu zu fertigen. Wenn die fertig sind, bin ich diesbezüglich schlauer.
> 
> ...



Das wurde schon mehrfach diskutiert. Der Flex ist in den Rahmenrohren der Sitzstreben und man sieht das sehr schön wenn man den berühmten Hinterrad-Sattel-Flextest macht. Die Rohre flexen etwa da wo sie wegen der Reifenfreiheit abgeflacht sind und weiter vorne kurz vor dem Übergang zu dem CNC-Teil das die Lager aufnimmt. Eine der besten Lösungen dagegen wäre ein Verstärkungsblech einzuschweissen wie es z.B. das M3 hat. Allerdings funzt das nicht mit einem durchgehenden Sitzrohr. Deshalb können nur veränderte Rohrsätze was bringen. Socom und Uzzi sind im Flex identisch da sie den selben Hinterbau haben. 6.6 war weniger steif als die beiden. Das 5.5 ist erstaunlicherweise steifer als alle drei vorher genannten Räder! Und wenn ich das richtig sehen haben alle neueren 5.5 das selbe untere Boxlink wie Uzzi und Socom und ein kleineres oberes Gelenk. Soviel zur Theorie es sind die Gelenke und Lager.


----------

